# Johnny Cash Only Please



## Meanderer

This will be my place to share Johnny Cash.  If you are a fan, you're welcome here!  If not, maybe you will become one.


----------



## Meanderer

Jane Morgan - A Girl Named Johnny Cash


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

And I heard as it were the noise of thunder 
One of the four beasts saying come and see and I saw
And behold a white horse

There's a man going around taking names 
And he decides who to free and who to blame
Everybody won't be treated all the same
There'll be a golden ladder reaching down
When the Man comes around

The hairs on your arm will stand up 
At the terror in each sip and in each sup
Will you partake of that last offered cup?
Or disappear into the potter's ground
When the Man comes around

Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers
One hundred million angels singing
Multitudes are marching to the big kettledrum
Voices calling, voices crying
Some are born and some are dying
It's Alpha and Omega's kingdom come

And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree
The virgins are all trimming their wicks
The whirlwind is in the thorn tree
It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks

Till Armageddon no shalam, no shalom
Then the father hen will call his chickens home
The wise man will bow down before the throne
And at His feet they'll cast their golden crowns
When the Man comes around

Whoever is unjust let him be unjust still
Whoever is righteous let him be righteous still
Whoever is filthy let him be filthy still
Listen to the words long written down
When the Man comes around

Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers 
One hundred million angels singing
Multitudes are marching to the big kettledrum
Voices calling and voices crying
Some are born and some are dying
It's Alpha and Omega's kingdom come

And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree
The virgins are all trimming their wicks
The whirlwind is in the thorn tree
It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks

In measured hundred weight and penney pound
When the Man comes around.

Close (Spoken part)
And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts
And I looked and behold, a pale horse
And his name that sat on him was Death
And Hell followed with him.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Meeting Johnny Cash 
By Hope Groves

2/26/2013
“When Jennifer Lawrence *fell down* on her way to accept her Oscar for Best Actress, we heard the world gasp.
_That poor girl_, they said.
_Oh, the horror. _

I said, “Good for her!  That’s fabulous!”
Who wouldn’t mind taking a spill up the stairs in an amazing gown on the way to collect an Oscar for Best Actress?  Maybe I’m crazy (stop nodding), but I wouldn’t care if I fell face first and _broke my nose_ in front of millions of people if, when I stood back up, I was going to have an Oscar in my sweaty, bloody hands”.
“It’s all in the way you look at it, isn’t it?

“I thought of gorgeous Jennifer’s spill on the steps this morning when I noticed that today would have been Johnny Cash’s 81st birthday.  I got the opportunity to meet Johnny Cash once, quite unexpectedly, and I guess you could say I sort of tripped on the steps a bit.

“My first job was as a front desk clerk at the Ramada Inn, now long gone.  Located just down the highway from the Little Opry (also sadly no longer there), we were fortunate enough to be situated in an ideal location for the big names that performed there.  It meant that at just sixteen, I could count on checking in, checking out or arranging a wake-up call for Marty Stuart or Carlene Carter or a long list of country music names and their traveling entourage.

“One weekend, we had a block of rooms with an obviously fake name attached.  I knew this meant that someone really, really good was staying in the hotel but I knew better than to ask my manager for any scoop.  When I checked in a woman named Roseanne Cash, my heart stopped.  Although I knew that Johnny Cash preferred to stay on his bus, it was still possible that I might see him.  Even if I didn’t see The Man himself, there I was, checking in Roseanne.  That was enough for me.

“As I waited for the night auditor to arrive to relieve me from my shift that night, someone phoned the desk from one of the rooms in their block.  The man asked if we had anyone available to make a few photocopies for a guest at that hour.  I would have *hand-written copies of the Declaration of Independence* for someone who had been near Johnny Cash, so I said of course, please!  I remember checking the clock and thinking that they’d better hustle if they were going to get copies made by me.  Maurice, the night auditor, would be in any moment and it would crush me if I missed this opportunity.

“A few moments later, a man walked from one wing of the hotel through the lobby to the other wing, then back again.  He was carrying a few papers in his hand, but he didn’t stop at the front desk.  I wondered if he’d somehow missed that I was there, waiting for these papers that needed to be copied.  These papers that *May or May Not Have Been Touched by Johnny Cash*.

He returned a moment later from the hallway. _With. Johnny. Cash._

“He was a mile taller than I would have guessed.  His hair was wet.  He must have performed at the Little Opry and returned, showered and joined this man who needed the copies.  Although I certainly felt like I couldn’t breathe, I must have been panting because I could smell him.  

_“I could smell Johnny Cash._  He was smiling, obviously amused that he had rattled this front desk clerk.
“I led them through the doorway to the office where I could make the photocopies they wanted.  I couldn’t think of anything to say, but if I know me, I said plenty of stupid things anyway.
“I picked up the pages from the machine, turned to face Johnny Cash, and held those papers out to him in my trembling hands.
“I looked up at him, but froze and looked back down at the papers that we were both now holding.
_“I am holding the same pieces of paper as Johnny Cash.  _The papers are in my hands.  The papers are in his hands.  _Johnny Cash and me._  We’re like this.  We are holding the same pieces of paper.

*And then it happened.*
“A booger flew out of my nose and landed right on the papers we were both holding.
“YES.  You read that right.  One tiny but unmistakable piece of nose gold laid there on those precious pages I clutched in my hands _with Johnny Cash_.
“He shook the pages, tossing my shame off of the copies and away from us both.  He thanked me for making the copies and asked me if there was a fee.  Of course there was a fee, but I couldn’t recall what it was and I assured him it was at no charge.  I have no idea what I said, but I was so mortified that I would have said anything, even ‘Abracadabra!’ if it would have made me disappear in that moment.
“I led the two of them back through the office door and watched, frozen and stunned speechless, as they walked back through the lobby and down the hallway of the hotel.  I waited and watched, expecting Johnny Cash to whisper to his friend about what had just happened.  He didn’t.  They just walked away.

“The next morning, I reported to work and was given an autographed picture of Johnny Cash by the night auditor.  He told me ‘that bunch’ in the private block of rooms had left it for the girl who worked night shift.  That picture was a sweet gesture, but nothing was as sweet as the way Johnny Cash allowed this silly, starstruck teenager to humiliate herself all over him.

“So _thanks, Johnny Cash_.  I might have embarrassed myself in the process, but I still got to meet you”.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes To Go.


----------



## Meanderer

When I was 13, my older Brother, John was a huge Johnny Cash fan. He had all of his records...or most of them.  I share the same birthday Month & day with JC.  (When I was born, Johnny would have been 11)  I have been a member of the Johnny Cash Forum, and some years back they re-formatted it with a smaller membership.  Recently, around the start of the year, it was ended permanently.  It was started when John was alive, and around 13 years after his death, it was over.  It had become a crowing contest among the members, instead about Johnny (IMO).  It was time.  I enjoyed the forum and learned a lot about this giant of a man who led two lives:  JR Cash, and Johnny Cash.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash sings "The Junkie's Prayer"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

SB,that was wonderful! Thanks for sharing that!  This version of "Blowin in the wind" is a good example of how John could take a familiar song, and "make it his own".  His version is unlike any played by others over the years!  He brings a whole new energy to it!  He looks a little lank and has some sharp edges to his features, I hate to see him looking old and ill.  Thanks again!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

SeaBreeze said:


>



Very sad.

It seems like legendary performers always do just one too many performances.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash "I Hung My Head"

"Gordon Sumner aka Sting composed 'I Hung My Head' for his 1996 album, Mercury Falling. Johnny Cash recorded the song for his 2002 album, American IV: The Man Comes Around, produced by Rick Rubin".


----------



## Meanderer

Foolish Questions - Johnny Cash


----------



## Aunt Bea

Johnny Cash made several appearances on Sesame Street over the years.


----------



## Meanderer

JOHNNY CASH ON FIRST MEETING MICHAEL
Taken from an unpublished interview from 1988.


Do you still want to meet other artists?
JC: I sure do. I get a kick out of meeting an artist I admire. I had always wanted to meet Michael Jackson. And I did meet him. June and I had recorded a song called "Jackson," and there's a line in the song that says, "We got married in a fever/ Hotter than a pepper sprout." I walked up and said, "Hi, Michael. I'm Johnny Cash," and he said, "Johnny Cash! Hotter than a pepper sprout!"


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

"I'll go somewhere, and sing my songs again"


----------



## Trade




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Trade




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash's Poetry revealed in new collection (click link for video)

John Carter Cash, son of the music legend, previews the previously unpublished work, "Forever Words".


----------



## Meanderer

After John died, they found tucked away in the huge vault, in the House Of Cash, tapes of songs he sang with his guitar, marked "Personal File".  Here is one I like, from the CD of the same name. (A drummer is a traveling salesman)


----------



## Meanderer

Another favorite is "Mother always waiting you at home".


----------



## Meanderer

Interview by Barney Hoskyns


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny & Willie  "Family Bible"


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - I'm Just an Old Chunk of Coal


----------



## Meanderer

"One"


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny & June - Where Did We Go Right


----------



## Meanderer

The Gettysburg Address As Read By Johnny Cash


----------



## NancyNGA

_The Rebel - Johnny Yuma _


----------



## Wren

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4xPQ16Asyoo[/video]


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - The Ballad of Boot Hill


----------



## Meanderer

The Johnny Cash Academy of achievement interview on June 25th, 1993 at Glacier Park, Montana.

_Johnny Cash: "You build on failure. You use it as a stepping stone."_


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash leads an all-star performance of his song "Big River" at the 1992 Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony, when Cash was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## NancyNGA

_And others...._


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldman

[/QUOTE]

My favorite Cash song.


----------



## Meanderer

Alone with the Man in Black

"I went to do an interview (LINK) with Johnny Cash - he so moved me that I gave up my job and became a novelist". -Louisa Young  The Guardian, Wednesday 17 September 2003.

"So there I was, sitting in Johnny Cash's front room in Hendersonville, Tennessee, about 10 or 12 years ago.(1988) He'd been with journalists most of the day and I was the last. A couple, I knew from chatting to them, were hacks with less than no interest in country music. I was worse - I was a fan".


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Click on YouTube at the bottom of the Roseanne video to view it on YouTube.

*Tennessee Flat Top Box


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, SB, a Rosanne,by any other name, should sound as sweet!


----------



## SeaBreeze

September When It Comes


----------



## SeaBreeze

Forgive me if anything I post is already here.

Big River


----------



## NancyNGA

I know this is not your typical Johnny Cash song, but I think it suits his voice well, and I like it.  

_Any Old Wind That Blows - 1973_


----------



## Meanderer

The Big Light


----------



## NancyNGA

One Piece At A Time


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - The Way Of A Woman In Love


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Mean Eyed Cat


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


>


Pappy that was great!  They seemed to be having a lot of fun with the song and full of energy, just like John & June!  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have loved listening to Johnny Cash since I first heard him singing "I Walk the Line", so many years back. My folks had gone from Idaho to California because my grandmother had passed away down there, and they had to make the funeral arrangements. I took my little portable radio along with me, and listened to music while we were there, and this was when I first heard Johnny Cash, and that wonderful guitar beat. 
When we got back home to Idaho, I called into the request line and asked them to play I Walk the Line, and they had never heard of the song , or of Johnny Cash !
It was almost a month later, when it was probably topping the charts, before my little town finally got the record to play for us on the request line. 
I used to have most of the early albums, and my kids grew up listening to and singing along with Johnny Cash. 
I think of all of his songs, this is the one I love the most.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - If I Told You Who It Was


----------



## NancyNGA

How-dee!!!


----------



## Meanderer

You got it, Nancy....Minnie Pearl!


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash " How High is The Water Momma " rare video


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - She Used To Love Me A Lot


----------



## NancyNGA

I like this one.  _A classic!_


----------



## NancyNGA

_Casey Jones_
I wish the video were clearer. Best viewed in full screen or theater mode. I think this is part of a longer video posted in the train thread. I always liked this song. We had it on a player piano roll. (I posted it in that thread.  Lyrics were very different.)


----------



## NancyNGA

Johnny Cash does Elvis (1959)


----------



## Meanderer

ELVIS DOES JOHNNY CASH!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Paradise


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Dec 16, 2013


----------



## Meanderer

This one is fun to watch!nthego:

Johnny Cash & Martin Delray - Get Rhythm


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I am going to “sneak” this one in this thread because it is close to fitting here, and I will explain my reason.  When I was growing up, my mom and dad always sang when we traveled in the car , and I sang when I was out horseback riding, or most of the things I did outside.
 Johnny Cash has always been one of my very favorite singers. 
After I had children, we all sang together, at home, in the car, around a campfire at night, and many of the songs we sang were hits by Johnny Cash, and he has always been the favorite of my oldest son, as well. 

This is a song that he recorded and put on his youtube channel today, and although it has been sung by other western singers, I know for sure that it was the Johnny Cash version that he loved and learned. 
The pictures  are ones he took in North Idaho where he lives, and they fit with this song.


----------



## Meanderer

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am going to “sneak” this one in this thread because it is close to fitting here, and I will explain my reason.  When I was growing up, my mom and dad always sang when we traveled in the car , and I sang when I was out horseback riding, or most of the things I did outside.
> Johnny Cash has always been one of my very favorite singers.
> After I had children, we all sang together, at home, in the car, around a campfire at night, and many of the songs we sang were hits by Johnny Cash, and he has always been the favorite of my oldest son, as well.
> 
> This is a song that he recorded and put on his youtube channel today, and although it has been sung by other western singers, I know for sure that it was the Johnny Cash version that he loved and learned.
> The pictures  are ones he took in North Idaho where he lives, and they fit with this song.


Your oldest son did well, HFL!  No need to sneak into this thread, as the JC connections are many!  TheCowboy's Prayer was written by Badger Clark.(Written for Mother)  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Missouri Waltz


----------



## NancyNGA

Johnny Cash and The Statler Brothers - _This Old House 

_Amen! layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - The Ballad Of Barbara (Austin City Limits)


----------



## Meanderer

Marty Party 1995 - Johnny Cash & The Tennessee Three


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Play Acoustic Guitar like Johnny Cash - Sock Guitar






An example of what he's talking about. 

Johnny Cash and the Tennessee Two - _I Walk the Line_, 1957


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash and Fats Domino shared the same birthday: February 26!





I like Fat's version the best!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Veteran's Day


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash-Monteagle Mountain....off I-24


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Thanksgiving Prayer


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

Alrighty then, I am STILL in love with Johnny Cash.  I so love this song, even though 3 others were singing as well. Always get chills when I hear it.


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Denise for the song. It is a favorite of mine as well. We are flexible on the "Cash Only" part of the title!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash & June Carter - Christmas With You


----------



## Happyflowerlady

One of my favorite Christmas songs, and done in this beautiful rendition by Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Christmas as I Knew It


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash & Tommy Cash *_* That Christmasy Feeling


----------



## NancyNGA

Johnny Cash & Roy Clark_ - Gene Autry Christmas Medley _- 1977


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Happy 1985....know-what-I-mean?


----------



## NancyNGA

Johnny Cash in the backyard of his boyhood home in Dyess Colony, Arkansas
(The Dyess Colony was created in 1934 as part of President Franklin D. Roosevelt’s New Deal to aid in the nation’s economic recovery from the Great Depression.)


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash 'A Wednesday Car' from The Rambler, 1977


----------



## Meanderer

Nasty Dan


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Horton & Johnny Cash I'm A Fishin' Man


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash & June Carter - It Ain't Me, Babe
[


----------



## Meanderer

Rosanne Cash sings "Pancho and Lefty"" live in Washington D C November 19, 2015


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - First 25 years 1980(Full show)


----------



## Meanderer

Dean Owens - The Night Johnny Cash Played San Quentin


----------



## C'est Moi

One of my mother's favorite songs was "Wildwood Flower", by June Carter Cash.  







And Reese Witherspoon, playing June in "Walk the Line."


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - She Used To Love Me A Lot


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - You are my Sunshine Original


----------



## Meanderer

Folsom Prison Blues - Harmonica/Mundharmonika


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash Show 40 Shades of Green


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash 'Michigan City, Howdy do' Rare 1976 albumtrack.mp4


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - There's A Mother Always Waiting At Home


----------



## Meanderer

She came from the mountains - Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Half a Mile a Day


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Paradise -


----------



## Meanderer

*Johnny Cash - General Lee*


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - I Walk The Line (Live)

"The late Johnny Cash was one of the most influential figures in American music in the post war period. He managed to combine elements of folk, rock 'n' roll and country, which together with his distinctive voice and guitar style, created an instantly recognizable sound. 1994 was to prove to be Cash's only appearance at the Montreux Festival. The "Man In Black" had just released his acclaimed American Recordings album and his European tour took in Montreux on July 5. This track is taken from the Eagle Vision DVD "Live at Montreux".


----------



## Meanderer

_A Fast Songnthego:_


----------



## Meanderer

Joni Mitchell-Girl of the North Country


----------



## Lara

Johnny Cash "One Piece at a Time"


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny introduces  Bob Neil, who was the first DJ to play a Johnny Cash song on the radio.....and then John sings it....

Johnny Cash - Hey Porter


----------



## Meanderer

"The day I sold books to Johnny Cash by Jeff Elder






"My family owns a large used bookstore in Nashville, not far from Music Row. I worked there when I was 19 and taking time off college to try to get my head together. My parents went through a rough divorce in my late teens, and I was, frankly, rather lost".

"I pulled books off the shelf and read them; I didn’t know any better. I read James Joyce, and Carson McCullers, and Ralph Ellison, and books about Berlin as Hitler came to power. I looked at prints of Maxfield Parrish’s works, and tried to decode T.S. Eliot. I was very lonely, but my mind was nimble and curious. I learned more than at any other time of my life".

"One summer day I sat at the large wooden desks we used in the store as front counters. The fans twirled hypnotically. The sun bleared through the storefront windows, shined along the shelves of old books, faded as it passed over the scuffed black-and-green tile floor, and died before it reached me".

"I was in the cool shadows, removed, reading I don’t remember what.
A large figure in black appeared before me. It was Johnny Cash.
He said the perfect thing for Johnny Cash to say. This is what he said:
“Son, where are your books on trains?”

"I could not look him in the eye. “Over here,” I stammered, my adolescent voice breaking. It was like meeting Moses.
His bubbly wife June was with him, and she flitted around, pointing things out to him. They bought hundreds of dollars of old collectible books".

"I have met a president, and Toni Morrison, and Michael Jordan, and Elvis Costello. I have never been with such a presence. It occurs to me that may be because I was entering manhood and terribly unsure of myself. I was a wavering presence casting a shadow upon a man whose sense of self was solid as a block of stone".

"I am now almost exactly the age Johnny Cash was then. I am more confident, and more scarred. I have been through some of the trials Johnny Cash went through, and they have brought a sense of self. If I could, I would walk up to that young man and say the perfect thing for me to say. This is what I would say:“I’m proud of you for learning through your fear.”


----------



## Meanderer

A friend gave us an old Hymnbook that belonged to his Mother.  It was called Heavenly Highway Hymns....and turned out to be identical to the one that Johnny Cash's Mother had.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - 25 minutes to go


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Country Boy


----------



## Meanderer

_*Johnny Cash - The Old Ragged Flag*_


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - On The Evening Train


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

JOHNNY CASH ON FIRST MEETING MICHAEL
Taken from an unpublished interview from 1988.

Do you still want to meet other artists?

JC: I sure do. I get a kick out of meeting an artist I admire. I had always wanted to meet Michael Jackson. And I did meet him. 

June and I had recorded a song called "Jackson," and there's a line in the song that says, "We got married in a fever/ Hotter than a pepper sprout." 

I walked up and said, "Hi, Michael. I'm Johnny Cash," and he said, *"Johnny Cash! Hotter than a pepper sprout!"*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Rosanne Cash: The road home


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


>



Amazing. Unfortunately I can’t watch this entire video as I’d quickly run out of data  but I have to admit that he could still sing and play that guitar better than he could walk and talk. I think this is inspirational and not one time too many. Way to go Johnny!  This is such a sweet picture of the handsome couple


----------



## CindyLouWho

delete


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - I'm Ragged but I'm Right


----------



## fmdog44

His life story is frightening. He tried real hard to kill himself with drugs as did a lot of the old country western singers.  Waylon Jennings was and is my favorite. The fact that Willie Nelson is till kicking is a small miracle.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Night I Met Johnny Cash  by Thomas J McCabe



"In November, 1992 the Hartford, Connecticut area punk rock band that I was a member of played an early gig at a local bar then the band's manager and I headed to the Garde Arts Center in New London, Connecticut to catch a show by my musical idol Johnny Cash." 

"Ever since I was twelve years old when my Father took me to a Johnny Cash concert at Hartford, Connecticut's Bushnell Theater Johnny Cash has been my favorite entertainer. After I mentioned to our now-deceased manager that Johnny Cash was playing in New London she surprised me by suggesting that we take a trip there to see and hear Mr. Cash in person. After hearing her suggestion I was thrilled and we set out for the coastal city of New London".

"The Garde Arts Center is a wonderfully restored theater with a seating capacity of 1,400 +. With its art deco-like Moroccan design The Garde' is an elegant and comfortable venue at which to enjoy a concert.

"Our manager Diana and I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of the concert. During the show Mr. Cash played many of his classic hits as well several of his newer songs. The audience was enthusiastic and appreciative of Johnny Cash's performance and a good time was had by all.

"When the concert was finished Diana and I decided to see if we could get Mr. Cash's autograph by positioning ourselves near the back stage doors where his tour buses and equipment trucks were parked.

"It took us a while to find the appropriate area and when we got there Mr. Cash and company were just starting to board the tour bus.
Diana and I were just a few yards away from Johnny Cash's tour bus when it pulled away from the curb and started to drive away. To be honest I don't remember who said it but somebody in the small crowd of people gathered near the bus said that Mr. Cash and crew were headed to a nearby Raddison Hotel.

"When I heard that the bus was headed there I looked over at Diana and suggested that we also head over to the Raddison Hotel.
After a man in the crowd told us how to get there we set out for the nearby Raddison Hotel. When we arrived at the hotel a few minutes later we could see Johnny Cash's tour bus parked out front.

"Looking through the front doors of the hotel we could see a small crowd of people gathered in the lobby. Guessing that the crowd had something to do with Johnny Cash, Diana and I entered the hotel lobby.

"Sure enough, standing in the center of the crowd of fans and reporters was none other than Mr.Johnny Cash. There were several people including some reporters standing around him. There were probably about 30 people in total assembled near him but I decided that I was going to try to meet Johnny Cash.

"Politely yet somewhat boldly I made my way through the crowd until I was standing only a couple of feet away from my musical idol.
Realizing that I had to act quickly I waited until someone else stopped speaking with Mr. Cash then I looked him in the eye and said "Hello, Mr. Cash". Unfortunately I don't remember exactly what he said but Johnny Cash did acknowledge me.

"From what I remember I thanked him for the great show that he just put on and mentioned the show that my Father took me to when I was young. Although I don't remember what was said I do remember talking with The Man In Black for half a minute or so then asking him for his autograph.

"The only thing I could find for Mr. Cash to autograph was one of two paper flyers in my pocket advertising my band's show from earlier that evening. Mr. Cash signed the back of one of the flyers and without thinking I asked him if he wanted to keep the other flyer. To this day I still can't believe that he kept the flyer and I wonder if he looked at it.

"The whole exchange with Johnny Cash lasted for approximately one minute but I'll remember it for the rest of my life. It's quite an interesting experience to be able to meet your musical idol and I'm very grateful to have had the chance to experience such an event."


Sources :*
Personal experience with meeting Johnny Cash
Published by*Thomas J McCabe


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Virgie


----------



## Meanderer

The Night Hank Williams Came to Town by Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash sings a Thanksgiving Prayer on an episode of Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash -- Wildwood in the Pines


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash live @ Later with Jools


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash, Statler Brothers - Blue Christmas (Live)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Even the “Man in Black” made New Year’s resolutions. This handwritten list was auctioned in 2011 for $6,400!

One of the interesting things about this list is how delightfully simple some of Cash’s goals were. Numbers 5 and 6 in particular can be accomplished with ease several times a day.

It’s a great reminder to all of us that it’s important to set small goals alongside our larger ones. Achieving our small goals helps us gain the confidence we need to tackle the big ones.

Johnny Cash also included piano practice on this list. Cash was famous for singing and playing the guitar, but this list shows that he wasn’t satisfied with just those skills.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Wayfaring Stranger


----------



## Meanderer

Forever / To June This Morning (Johnny Cash: Forever Words)


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Borderline


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash -- Wildwood in the Pines


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


>


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Waylon Jennings on the Cash Show (full)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

George Jones, Johnny Cash Sing ‘I Got Stripes’


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Trade




----------



## fmdog44

I never knew the battles so many C&W stars had with booze, violence & drugs.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - bird on a wire


----------



## Trade

This one reminds me of a co-worker of mine that blew away his neighbor's Basenji with a .410 shotgun after it had killed about 50 of his chickens. 

<font size="4">


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Tiger Whitehead


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - 25 minutes to go


----------



## Aunt Bea

1961 Five Minute to Live or Door to Door Maniac, the entire movie is available on youtube.


----------



## Meanderer

_*Johnny Cash: The Maniac in Black*_


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Tennessee Flat Top Box


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - "Ring of Fire" [Live from Austin, TX]


----------



## Meanderer

This is a fun favorite of mine!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Never saw that one, that was fun to watch!  Thanks, SB!


----------



## Trade




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Orange Blossom Special  Rare video with better audio DEC 20 1964


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky" [Live from Austin, TX]


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash & June Carter Cash - Where Did We Go Right


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash singing a John Prine classic


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


>


Thanks for that one, Bea, never heard it before.  Here's another I found.


----------



## Victor

I don't know what fans see in him. He's a crossover pop  and country guy with a scowling smile,
black dull outfits and a voice that grates on my nerves. And 3-4  hit songs have been played to death
on radio and by bands. Fans who do not like country, often like him. If I have to hear his voice again-----


----------



## Meanderer

Victor said:


> I don't know what fans see in him. He's a crossover pop  and country guy with a scowling smile,
> black dull outfits and a voice that grates on my nerves. And 3-4  hit songs have been played to death
> on radio and by bands. Fans who do not like country, often like him. If I have to hear his voice again-----


Thanks for sharing your opinion, Victor, but this is a thread for John's fans.....so why would you bother?


----------



## Meanderer

Victor Menegaux - Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire (RMX)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

John Carter Cash "Hurt"


----------



## Meanderer

"The Man In White", on the life & conversion of the Apostle Paul, was the only novel written by the legendary songwriter and performer, Johnny Cash.






Johnny Cash - Man In White* 




*


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash-Train of Love


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - When It's Springtime In Alaska


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Praise the lord and pass the soup


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash -  The Winding Stream


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Missouri Waltz


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - "Sam Stone" [Live from Austin, TX]


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - *The* *Chicken in Black*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Catlady

I thought Cash was a great singer, but he sure was a very complicated and tortured human.  I didn't know he liked cats.  When I find out that someone likes cats, even if I dislike them, they move up a notch in my esteem.  Here's some celebrities who like cats:

https://www.ranker.com/list/celebrities-who-are-cat-people/celebrity-lists


----------



## oldman

Pappy said:


> View attachment 39091


Pappy---Johnny Cash was one of the nicest people that I ever met onboard one of my flights. I flew Johnny from (hold on) (I had to check my journal), but I flew Johnny from Dallas to Los Angeles for taping of a show. We knew in advance that he would be coming onboard as the last passenger and with an escort, which turned out to be Glen Campbell. And, YES, he (Cash) carried his guitar with him. Or, at least he did on that day. BTW, Glen Campbell flew under the name of Ernest Bates. (Whatever!)


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash, Statler Brothers - Blue Christmas (Live)


----------



## Packerjohn

Saw 4 of his shows, saw the Johnny Cash Exhibition at the Country Music Hall of Fame in Nashville, saw his home at Hickory Lake (outside at least) & used to own all 115 original LP records.  Still have a lot of LPs & 45 rpms.


----------



## Packerjohn

Too bad the big home in Hendersonville, Tennessee (Hickory Lake) burned down.  The Johnny Cash Museum also has closed.  Wonder where all that stuff he had went?


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Silent Night


----------



## oldman

My wife, Grandson, his friend and myself went to a Johnny Cash impersonator show last evening. He had a four piece band in back of him with two female backup singers. It was an excellent show. He not only sang some of Johnny’s songs, but also would tell some history about Johnny now and then. It lasted just over two hours. The opening song was “Folsom Prison Blues.”


----------



## Meanderer

Get Rhythm - Johnny Cash Tribute - Terry Lee Goffee


----------



## oldman

We saw Shawn Barker. It’s rated as the number one retro show.

http://themaninblack.com/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Man in Black is Gone - Terry Lee Goffee (Original song by Terry)





Orange Blossom Special - Johnny Cash Tribute - Terry Lee Goffee


----------



## oldman

One of the things that I learned listening to the stories that Shawn Barker told was that a Johnny and I had a few things in common. One is that we can both play the harmonica and two is that we both love trains.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash Show 40 Shades of Green


----------



## Aunt Bea

An old Hank Williams song from 1951 performed by Johnny Cash.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash  --  A Half a Mile a Day


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash  -  Sam Stone


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

We'll Never Grow Old - My Mother's Hymnbook


----------



## Meanderer

10 rare photos of Johnny Cash in his 20’s


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash Cartoon Tribute, Featuring: Corey Dennison Band


----------



## Meanderer

*Johnny Cash - The Letter Edged in Black*


----------



## Meanderer

*Where we'll never grow old, Johnny Cash*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

I Am The Nation ( A Memorial Day Tribute)


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Dylan, Johnny Cash - Wanted Man (Take 1)


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Saginaw Michigan


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - On The Evening Train


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash's family give seal of approval of Royal Philharmonic album      LINK

His son, John Carter Cash, said: "I believe my father's voice remains an orchestra in his own right. His iconic, unique timbre and tone is not shadowed by the surrounding symphonic music, nor is it subdued by it.
"The pairing works beautifully."

The recordings include 'Man In Black' and 'Ring Of Fire', plus Cash's duets 'Girl From The North Country' with Bob Dylan and 'The Loving Gift' with his five-time Grammy award-winning late ex-wife, June Carter Cash.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Kayelle

I’m sure no fan of  Johnny Cash.

His first wife and mother of his four children was a friend of mine as Vivian Cash and I bowled together many years ago.  As a friend she was beautiful, inside and out. He made life hell for her with his drug and alcohol addictions, not to mention women.

He wrote “I Walk the Line” for Vivian and when I hear him sing that it turns my stomach.

He was a liar and a cheat just like so many others of his kind, and June Carter is no better.

I watched his last performance in 2003 and when he started singing “I Walk the Line” with no apparent shame, he proved once again he hadn’t learned a dang thing.  

Being generous on the other hand, maybe when he sang it for the last time he was thinking of her. He died in 2003 and Vivian died in 2006.


----------



## Meanderer

Kayelle said:


> I’m sure no fan of  Johnny Cash.
> 
> His first wife and mother of his four children was a friend of mine as Vivian Cash and I bowled together many years ago.  As a friend she was beautiful, inside and out. He made life hell for her with his drug and alcohol addictions, not to mention women.
> 
> He wrote “I Walk the Line” for Vivian and when I hear him sing that it turns my stomach.
> 
> He was a liar and a cheat just like so many others of his kind, and June Carter is no better.
> 
> I watched his last performance in 2003 and when he started singing “I Walk the Line” with no apparent shame, he proved once again he hadn’t learned a dang thing.
> 
> Being generous on the other hand, maybe when he sang it for the last time he was thinking of her. He died in 2003 and Vivian died in 2006.


Welcome to the forum, @Kayelle, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kayelle

Meanderer said:


> Welcome to the forum, @Kayelle, and thanks for sharing!


That was nice of you Meander, and it's much appreciated. I was afraid you would be offended, and glad to see that wasn't the case. Vivian was a wonderful woman and really loved and respected in this community by the way she lived her life.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash's grandson Thomas Gabriel Cash sounds just like his grandfather.  (LINK)
He even has the famous Cash scowl. It comes as no surprise since Thomas and his grandfather shared a special bond growing up.  Johnny regularly invited little Thomas up on stage to sing “When the Saints Go Marching In” with him.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash -  I'm Just an Old Chunk of Coal


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny turned this poem into a song....


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash  The Story Behind His Cover of Nine Inch Nails Hurt & Trent Reznor's Reaction


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny cash's last picture....ready for Mt Rushmore...


----------



## Meanderer

FOREVER - SUMMER OF 2003
Johnny Cash​


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Wootton - I Guess Things Happen That Way


----------



## Meanderer

*Johnny Cash - Live At Manhattan Center Full Concert (1994)*


----------



## RiverM55

I have just watched both of those Hurt videos. Cash is somethin else. Enjoyed this a lot.


----------



## wcwbf

was teacher aide for a special needs student (8th grade autistic).  he had an assignment to do a power-point presentation on a poet/poem and was clueless where to start.  so teacher gave him Shel Silverstein... pretty scary looking dude who wrote some pretty tame poems geared at kids.  in our research, discovered SS wrote "a boy named sue".  if course, my kid had never heard of SS nor JC!?!  sad, huh?  teacher was allowing video clips but he was scared to include that classic line near the end of the song!






oh, SS also wrote "the cover of the rolling stone"!


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny & Shel

"Silverstein said the inspiration for "A Boy Named Sue" came from his friend, radio announcer and humorist Jean Shepherd, who'd been teased as a kid because of his feminine first name. "I fist-fought my way through every grade in school," Shepherd later said. "


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash's former HIDEAWAY home that he owned the last 30 years of his life!  
Located in Bon Aqua, TN


----------



## Meanderer

*The day Johnny Cash's voice walked in the door*

_“Don’t ever take voice lessons again,” the teacher told Cash. “Don’t let me or anyone change how you sing.”_


"Cash built his mythic self to fit his actual voice, behaving as if it had arrived from somewhere else, as if the voice (like a flame) had traveled a great distance to get here. This was correct. As the story goes, Cash’s voice presented itself to him late in his adolescence. It just showed up one day, unannounced, there to be misunderstood and wasted, like any other blessing. His mother was a simple woman but she referred to his voice as The Gift".


"Its snarl, however full of bombast and sanctimony it might have been, also had a lazy cruelness to it, a sense of malignant power held in reserve. It was like an ink drawn from some prior place. Cash would always imply that his voice did not come from his own earthly person but from a spectral elsewhere, outside of him, coming on like the Holy Ghost, selecting him and then commencing its ravishing. There was no way he could have prepared himself for its arrival. He had been working when he received it, simply doing his chores, adding his blood and sweat to the family engine, keeping on keeping on. “When I was 17,” he wrote, “I had been cutting wood all day with my father and I came in and I was singing a gospel song, ‘Everybody’s gonna have a wonderful time up there, Glory hallelujah.’”  (Continue)


----------



## Meanderer

Roy Clark And Johnny Cash - Orange Blossom Special 1978​


----------



## Meanderer

Marty Stuart: "I'm on the World Stage Now". The Incredible Story of Johnny Cash + Favorite Musicians​
In this clip Marty talks about meeting and touring with Johnny Cash and what an incredible experience that was.


----------



## Meanderer

One Piece (of  Lego) at a Time​A lego version of Mr Johnny Cash's Hit.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash, the Carter Family & John Carter Cash in Ireland​This performance took place in Dublin (Ireland) in 1993.


----------



## Meanderer

John Carter Cash  Dragon Song​


----------



## Meanderer

John Carter Cash "Ring of Fire"​John McEuen & Friends Featuring John Carter Cash performing "Ring of Fire" Special Christmas Show & John McEuen's 70th Birthday at Music City Roots Live From The Factory on 12.16.2015


----------



## Meanderer

Jackson Cash and Joanne Cash​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Ways of a Woman in Love​


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash was the first American to hear about Stalin’s death​
"The “_Man in Black_” was one of those people born with an unfathomable “aura of greatness.” 
Every  dedicated Johnny Cash fan knows the ups and downs of the iconic singer’s life: The Folsom Prison phase, the charming love story with his best friend and wife June Carter, his addiction phase".

"But it is a fact that the country singer and the cultural legend had led a turbulent life and there are still corners of his life path that are unknown to everyone".  Continue


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire LIVE​Here is a very rare _1964 performance_ from Johnny Cash singing his hit Ring of Fire on the Jimmy Dean Show.





_1994 Montreux Jazz Festival_


----------



## MarciKS

I was unaware that the sausage guy had his own show.


----------



## Meanderer

Ray Charles performing “Walk the Line” & “Ring of Fire” on the Johnny Cash Show​


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I love/loved Johnny Cash   He was always our “sing along” with music when traveling with the kids when they were younger

My son had his picture taken with him. Johnny was a lot older then, (as was my son) and had  his arm over my son’s shoulder. How he cherishes that picture


----------



## Meanderer

Joanne, Cindy and Mark Alan Cash show their support for Developmental Disabilities Awareness Month with this intimate look into the life of Johnny Cash from Storytellers Hideaway Farm, the farm that Johnny called, “The center of my universe,” in Bon Aqua, Tennessee.

Remembering Johnny Cash | A celebration in support of Developmental Disabilities Awareness Month​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"For years, tales of nervous ABC censors have surrounded Cash’s first performance of the song for a nationwide TV audience, with the 2009 _Rolling Stone_ profile noting that Kristofferson watched backstage at the Ryman Auditorium, where the episodes were taped, as censors approached Cash to suggest changing the line, “Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned,” to “Wishing, Lord, that I was home.” Kristofferson protested it would change the meaning of the song to leave the word “stoned” out, but added that he trusted Cash to handle it properly. What Cash did next was … nothing. He sang the song as written".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - A Night To Remember (Ahmanson Theater, 1973)​Celebrating ONE MILLION YouTube subscribers with the complete concert performance of “A Night To Remember” from the Ahmanson Theater in 1973! Only available for a limited time on YouTube – be sure to set your reminder so you don’t miss this iconic night!


----------



## Meanderer

Waylon Jennings on the Cash Show​


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - The Old Ragged Flag​Johnny Cash doing his poem "The Ragged Old Flag" in 1993 on the PBS special "A Capitol Fourth."


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

John Carter Cash "Hurt"​


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny, June & John Carter Cash - Will The Circle Be Unbroken [1994]​


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash-daddy sang bass​


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Lead Me Father​


----------



## Meanderer

John Carter Cash brings "Out Among the Stars" to Studio Q​


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash: Out Among the Stars - Ovation​


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Johnny Cash and Elvis Presley impersonating each other.


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - The Engineers Dying Child


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_The SUN never sets on Johnny Cash!_


----------



## Meanderer

Ray Charles performing “Walk the Line” & “Ring of Fire” on the Johnny Cash Show


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash & Ray Charles - Busted


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - The Ballad of Ira Hayes


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - 25 minutes to go


----------



## Meanderer

by Chungkong Art.


----------



## Meanderer

THE STORY BEHIND THE SONG: «I Walk the Line» by Johnny Cash









"The music to I Walk the Line came first. Cash had enlisted in the Air Force where he stayed from 1950 to 1954, mostly on assignment in West Germany. While there, he started his first band The Landsberg Barbarians. After lending his reel-to-reel tape recorder to them, he got it back with the tape on backwards. When he played it, the haunting sound that appeared intrigued him. In his autobiography, Cash wrote that it _“sounded like spooky church music.”_

"It was the backwards playback of guitar runs on the tape recorder that directly inspired the unique chord progressions of I Walk the Line, which otherwise is simple in structure".

"As far as composing the rest of the song, including writing the lyrics, Cash gave differing accounts. In his first autobiography from 1975, he said he wrote it in 1955 before a show in Shreveport, Louisiana. In his next autobiography from 1997, he said it was in 1956 in Gladewater, Texas. He also offered more details, saying that as he hashed out the lyrics, he hit on the phrase “I walk the line.” His tourmate (and labelmate at Sun Records) Carl Perkins encouraged him to adopt it as the song title".  (Read More)


----------



## ProTruckDriver

WoW! I didn't know this thread was about Johnny Cash. I'd scroll through the threads on the forum and I'd see "Cash Only Please". I thought it was about money so I never clicked on it.   I'm glad I clicked on it today.

After retireing from the military I went into over the road truck driving. It was in the early 90's while traveling on "Music Highway" I-40 about 3 AM I heard someone singing on the CB Radio. The voice sounded familiar. Some of the other truckers listening asked, who is that singing? There was no reply, he just kept on singing. This went on for about a half hour or more. Finally the one that was singing said this is "Johnny Cash, any of the truckers want any songs you like to hear'? Well, you know how some people BS over the CB radio especially truckers. None of us believe it was Cash. Some of the truckers requested songs for him to sing and I requested "I've Been Everywhere" (To listen to it, it's in my signature below, click the link) he sang it. As we got closer to Nashville, Tennessee he said over the CB that he was pulling into the truck stop to fuel up and have a cup of coffee and asked if any of us wanted to join. Running a tight schedule to get my load to the receiver on time and had very little time to spare I pulled into the truck stop anyway. As I pulled up to the fuel pumps, there it was, The JC Unit One Tour Bus. WoW! There was about 10 to 15 other trucks that followed me into the truck stop that was listening to Cash sing. We all went in for a coffee and talked a lot and had a great time. I also told him that I met Loretta Lynn in France when I was in the Navy while she was doing a USO Show onboard the USS Nashville. I got a kiss from her. He told me that women can sing her heart out. We spent about an hour in the truck stop chatting and then it was back on the road again. My load was about an hour late at the receiver, but I didn't care, I met, talked to and shook hands with Johnny Cash that early morning.
PS: If you're wondering who paid for the coffee the waitress said it was on the house. Johnny said we'll just leave you a good tip. We all did leave a good tip.


----------



## Meanderer

Great story, Pro!  Johnny for some reason, never took delivery of the truck, below.

@ProTruckDriver
Johnny Cash Ordered This 359 Peterbilt In 1985, We Get An Exclusive Look By The Owner


----------



## Chet

While Johnny Cash was known for his singing, I really enjoyed his performances as an actor. He just had this way of speaking where each word spoken was musical in his inimitable style. Dolly Parton is the same.


----------



## Meanderer

Linda Ronstadt &  johnny cash  i never will marry johnny cash show 1969


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Old Chunk of Coal (Live In Las Vegas, 1979)


----------



## Meanderer

Luther Played the Boogie


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - I Ride An Old Paint / Streets of Laredo (Live In Las Vegas, 1979)​


----------



## Meanderer

_"Johnny Cash speaks frankly about his life threatening years long friendship with alcohol and other drugs and how that friendship turned into a battle for his life. Johnny Cash survived because of the love and understanding that someone offered. These are the two main ingredients of the treatment at River Park, love and understanding"._

"Its Great To Be Alive" Interview with Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer

"There's Johnny, there's John, and there's dad." In an intimate interview with Cindy Cash, Johnny Cash's daughter shares treasured memories of her family, their farm, and the man she called "dad." Before they were ever on the road together, Cindy and Johnny were a daughter and father seemingly like any other. "This is where I learned to hunt arrowheads, to pick blackberries, we went on Jeep rides." But Cindy knows what Johnny Cash means to the world and is moved by the fans who still visit the farm in Bon Aqua to this day. Listen to Cindy's stories in her own words and experience never-before-seen footage of the Man in Black".

Johnny Cash's Heaven on Earth


----------



## SeaBreeze

Johnny Cash's eldest grandchild


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash and Waylon Jennings' grandsons perform 'Highwayman'. (Whey Jennings & Thomas Gabriel)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Desperados Waiting for a Train (American Outlaws: Live at Nassau Coliseum, 1990)


----------



## Meanderer

Drummer WS Holland, the longtime bandmate and road manager of Johnny Cash, died on Wednesday (Sept. 23,2020 ) following a short illness. He was 85 years old.

No Cash m/WS Holland - Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Dylan - Train Of Love (Johnny Cash) [1999]


----------



## wcwbf




----------



## Meanderer

Roy Clark - Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## Meanderer

Baby Ride Easy


----------



## Meanderer

"Another installment of Cash's beloved "Ride This Train" segment, this time featuring memories, footage and songs composed during Cash's trip to Israel in the late 1960s. Features the songs "He Turned the Water Into Wine" and "God Is Not Dead." One of the best "Ride This Train" segments ever!"

"Ride This Train" to The Holy Land


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash & The Carter Family Were You There When They Crucified My Lord 1962 (in sync)


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Tennesse Stud Live


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - I Walk the Line (Live In Las Vegas, 1979)


----------



## Meanderer

bob dylan & johnny cash - one too many mornings


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Tennessee Flat Top Box


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Ragged Old Flag (Audio)


----------



## Meanderer

You're The Nearest Thing To Heaven


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer

You're the Nearest Thing to Heaven


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Wootton The Tennessee Three


----------



## Meanderer

Masterful performance of Bob Wootton and The Tennessee Three (The Legendary Band of Johnny Cash)in his favorite: "I Walk the Line"


----------



## Teacher Terry

When I was 12 my parents and I saw Johnny Cash at the Wisconsin state fair. I have loved his music ever since.


----------



## Meanderer

Marshall Grant Slaps Bass at Sun Studios









He was there, when it happened.........


----------



## Meanderer

This is a very special video. Marshall Grant, bass player of The Tennessee Two during 26 years, cry in an emotional interview. He talks about spending time with Johnny Cash during the last days of  his life. Marshall Grant died in August 7, 2011. RIP.


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Wootton - Doin' My Time (Cashbash 2005, Memphis, TN)


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks A Lot · Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer

I like this song, of course, since my name is Jim.....


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - One Piece at a Time (Live In Las Vegas, 1979)


----------



## Meanderer

"Queen Elizabeth II died at the age of 96 on Thursday, Sept. 8, ending her 70-year-long reign as monarch of the United Kingdom and its 14 Commonwealth realms. As the world reflects on the historical events and notable achievements that occurred during her time on the throne, let's take a look at the unexpected connection between country legend Johnny Cash and the late Queen."






"In 2002, Cash released his celebrated album_ American IV: The Man Comes Around_, which served as an especially powerful and emotionally-charged marker in his career's final chapter."

"The record's title track, "The Man Comes Around," was actually inspired by an especially affecting dream that Cash had. During his slumber, the country star found himself inside London's Buckingham Palace and face-to-face with Queen Elizabeth II, who relayed a mysterious message."

"There she sat on the floor and she looked up at me and said, 'Johnny Cash, you’re like a thorn tree in a whirlwind,'” Cash said, recalling the details of his dream to Larry King during a 2002 interview. He awoke just moment later, but the Queen's mysterious message lingered in his mind.

"I woke up and thought, what could a dream like this mean? I forgot about it for two or three years, but it kept haunting me," he explained. "I kept thinking about how vivid it was. I thought maybe it was biblical."

"Soon after, Cash discovered a reference to thorn trees in the Book of Job, leading him to pen a moody folk ballad based on the Book of Revelation. And just like that, a lingering dream turned into "The Man Comes Around," which Cash also referred to as his "song of the apocalypse."

"Just a few months after the song's release, Cash died of complications from diabetes after being admitted to Nashville’s Baptist Hospital. He was 71 years old.
This wasn't the only time that Cash used imagery from his dreams as lyrical inspiration, but "The Man Comes Around" serves as an especially timely and surprising example of his legendary songwriting talents."


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - The Story of Johnny Cash and The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Meanderer

Ring of Fire (with The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Official Audio)


----------



## Meanderer

The Highway Man (with The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash & June Carter Cash | Carson Tonight Show (05/07/1980)


----------



## Meanderer

Where We'll Never Grow Old


----------



## Meanderer

Dave Roe talks about playing bass for Johnny Cash.


----------



## Meanderer

Roy Orbison & Johnny Cash: "Oh, Pretty Woman" Live on The Johnny Cash Show 1969


----------



## Meanderer

Dave Roe Remembers the great WS Holland

This Couldn't Happen Today -Dave Roe


----------



## Meanderer

"For people complaining at the lack of Johnny's voice, this is part of and album called "Forever Words" which is a compilation of people recording songs that he wrote but never recorded before he died."

Johnny Cash, Ana Cristina Cash - Brand New Pair of Shoes


----------



## Meanderer

There's a new member of the Cash family!





Country singer-songwriter John Carter Cash and his wife Ana Cristina welcomed their second child, James Kristoffer Cash, into the world on Friday, according to posts on the parents' Instagram accounts.

"Ana Cristina and I are honored to share the announcement of his birth with the world!" John, 51, captioned a photo of his newborn son swaddled in a crib.

Baby Cash came in at 6 lbs., 13 oz., at 9:13 a.m., according to his mother's post.


----------



## Meanderer

"Bob "Wootton plays with Johnny Cash for the first time in Fayetteville, Arkansas, 1968. Bad weather kept Carl Perkins and Marshall Grant grounded. Wottoon stepped out of the crowd to fill in. Wootton did well and played with Cash for the next 30 years."

Johnny Cash and Bob Wootton Play for First Time, 1968​


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - Help Me


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - San Quentin Live At Montreux [1994]


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash interview on jail + drugs - Later with Bob Costas 11/7/88


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash - "Thanksgiving Prayer" & "I Thank You Lord"


----------



## Michael Z

From an episode of Colombo!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Meanderer

_Johnny Cash - 25 minutes to go_​


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Some early Johnny Cash…..


----------

